# bottom bracket tightening.



## crazee horse (Sep 8, 2012)

Is there a simple way to tighten your bottom bracket without specific tools? I have the everyday tool kit just not a bb wrench etc.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Zip into your lbs and a tech can do it. Should be a one time thing.


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

Bottom brackets don't usally need tighting. Crank arms do get loose or bottom brackets wear out making them feel loose.


----------



## crazee horse (Sep 8, 2012)

Hmmm I'm hearing a loud click when the crank is under pressure. Thought it may be loose. I need the biggest Allen key in the world for my crank lol


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Do this test. Tap your crankset on the drive side with a rubber mallet or kick it with your shoe. If it moves toward the non drive side you need to loosen the non drive arm and retighten to remove the slack and get rid of the click. I lay it down on the ground to do this when on the trail.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

crazee horse said:


> Is there a simple way to tighten your bottom bracket without specific tools? I have the everyday tool kit just not a bb wrench etc.


What kind of cranks?


----------

